# My 1,000 dollar CAR!



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

We got this 1993 Toyota Camry, we've had it over a week now. We paid 1,000 cash money. The guy wanted 1400 but he went down on it since he saw we were "expecting" and we REALLY needed a car. I am starting to get more comfortable with it... I was unsure at first because you know the saying "you get what you pay for" But it's started and drove every day for over a week, no surprises. The engine runs strong and clean, transmission shifts good. It has minor "cosmetic flaws" and the drivers side electric window is tricky, as is one of the back windows... and we need to see about getting the A/C working. (I dont need to be reminded that the baby needs A/C thanks..) lol I can always get other rides til it's fixed or only go out with him in mornings or evenings. This car was not something we were planning to get but... our car got wrecked and we needed a car immediately and only had a grand, so we couldn't be be picky. Anyway... here it is.

Pics taken with my new Sanyo Digi cam!!! (very excited about it too!)


----------



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

Nice!!! Esp for 1,000! I'd gladly sell the hubby's van and take that baby for a grand  heehee!


----------



## brandileigh080 (Mar 9, 2010)

Good Deal !!!!


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

congrats on the new ride prego mego! lol! couldn't resist that.. sorry!


----------



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

You got an excellent deal - whats the kbb?


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

I didn't know the Kbb so I decided to look it up. It's the XLE V6 model, the top of the line model for that year, it has every option that was available in 93. I forgot to mention the sunroof is in good working condition. 

The KBB private party value would be 1800 to 2200 in it's current condition. If it was perfect and everything worked it would be up to 2500. But for KBB dealer value in excellent condition it said 3600. 

It falls somewhere between good and fair in my opinion.
Good
$2,200

* Free of any major defects.
* Clean title history, the paints, body, and interior have only minor (if any) blemishes, and there are no major mechanical problems.
* Little or no rust on this vehicle.
* Tires match and have substantial tread wear left.
* A "good" vehicle will need some reconditioning to be sold at retail.

Most consumer owned vehicles fall into this category.

Fair
$1,800

* Some mechanical or cosmetic defects and needs servicing but is still in reasonable running condition.
* Clean title history, the paint, body and/or interior need work performed by a professional.
* Tires may need to be replaced.
* There may be some repairable rust damage.\

It has some minor fender damage, crack on windshield, NO rust, interior is pretty darn good a few burn holes nothing bad a few stains, the tires are good, good title.. other than the A/C needing service and those tricky window's nothing is majorly wrong.


----------



## Chinadog (Sep 14, 2009)

dude thats a steal for 1000! You scored on that!


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

I agree it's a steel. It looks really nice


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

Thank you!!! I am liking it more and more! I just hope it keeps up the good work!


----------



## ~StangChick~ (Jan 1, 2009)

Camry is a good car should last a long time, good deal.


----------



## NinaThePitbull (Feb 10, 2010)

i say dont worry about AC, honestly youll get used to it in no time. ( wait i forgot about the baby, so thats up to you)

1g is good price, if you drive it 6 months no problem you got your money's worth, after that you made bank. you could probably sell it in a year and get the 1g back.


----------



## intensive (Apr 22, 2008)

goto autozone and get a pcv valve, their 5 bucks and camrys like taht go through alot. they leak oil all over the place if you dont.

all you need is needle nose to replace it, its simple! if you do, pm me and ill give you directions if you need it.check the cv boots on the axels, for some reason the axels are normally worn out on those cars. my gf just bought a newer but same body style camry like that for 2g's and both axels were junk.



edit: and the radiator neck somtimes cracks on those, and you dont want to be low on coolant on a hot day or it will overheat quick. then itll cost you alot more then a grand to fix


----------



## NesOne (Feb 7, 2008)

Very nice car, and good price too. Only question I have is, what is the mileage? And if it's already past the 100K mark, I would get the timing belt replaced (along with the water pump, they usually do it at the same time anyway). If the previous owner has receipts for getting it done, then you're good to go :thumbsup:


----------

